# عيش الغرابMushroom



## الفريد فرج (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اقترح على الاخوة والاخوات مسؤلى هزا المنتدى المبارك انشاء قسم خاص بمشروع زراعة عيش الغراب و الافكار الجديدة الخاصة بهزا المجال مع توفير كل المعلومات عن كيفية الزراعة والانواع المختلفة من الماشروم وطرق التسويق لحل ازمة البطالة المتفشية فى المجتمع وخاصة المسيحى ورفع الروح المعنويه للشباب الجاد الباحث عن فرص عمل مع العلم انه من المشارع صغيرة التكلفة وكثيرة الربحية ازا توفرت له فرص التسويق ...... ووفقكم المسيح فى كل ما هو خير لجميع الناس ..............................................مهندس زراعى الفريد فرج:yaka:


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخي الحبيب, المنتدى هو منتدى مسيحي و ليس منتدى زراعي خصوصا لا يوجد اشخاص كثيرين يملكون نفس خلفيتك في الهندسة الزراعية و المنتدى يخلو تماما من هيك مواضيع, لذلك من الصعب جدا افتتاح قسم بدون مادة*
*ارجوا منك ان تتفهم الموقف*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## الفريد فرج (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*لحمة الفقراء...*

:yaka: اشكر تعب محبتك يا اخى والرد السريع على هزا الاقتراح ولكننى كنت اامل ان تكون هناك طاقة امل جديدة للشباب ولا يشترط ان يكونون زو خلفية زراعية فهزا المشروع يعمل به نوعيات مختلفة من الشباب و المستثمرين على اختلاف تخصصاتهم ويعزى زلك الى انه سهل الانشاء وقليل التكاليف 
واخيرا اريد ان اقول       ( كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير للزين يحبون الله )




الله محبة God Is Love


----------



## Raymond (28 نوفمبر 2006)

انا ليا سؤال للاستاذ الفريد
يا أستاذي هذه اول مرة اسمع عن مشروع عيش الغراب
فانا أراه دائما مستوردا و معلبا
فهل فيه انتاج وطني من عيش الغراب ؟ ام ان الشباب يصدرون عيش الغراب للخارج ؟؟

فقط أريد ان افهم ...لانه موضوع غريب بعض الشئ...و مين عارف يمكن ربنا يفتحها علي عبده الغلبان من عيش الغراب....مع اني لا افقه شيء بصراحة في الزراعة...

مشكور حبيبي ألفريد و سلام المسيح معك


----------



## الفريد فرج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*Fresh Mushroom لحمة الفقراء*

ايوه يوجد انتاج وطنى من عيش الغراب منذ فترة ليست بالقليلة وهذا الانتاج اما عن طريق صغار المنتجين مثل الشباب المتحمس لهذه الفكرة او عن طريق شركات معينة تقوم بالانتاج او التسويق لهؤلاء الشباب او كلاهما معا عن طريق بيع مستلزمات الانتاج لهم وشراء المنتج منهم ثم  تقوم هذه الشركات بتسويقه بمعرفتهم سواء محليا او للتصدير . ومن ضمن هذه الشركات شركة اويستر جروب-شركة فنجاى -شركة المها-وحدة ابحاث عيش الغراب بكلية الزراعة جامعة عين شمس . وغيرها وغيرها الكثير وتتفاوت اسعار التقاوى والبيئة المستخدمة فى الزراعة بين هذه الشركات فمنها الرخيس ومنها ما هو اغلى قليلا و انا انصح اى شاب مقبل على هذا المشروع المربح ان يتوجه الى احدى المراكز البحثية مثل وحدة انتاج عيش الغراب بكلية الزراعة جامعة عين شمس فى شبرا الخيمة لشراء التقاوى والبيئة(مصادر موثوق بها ) او احدى الشركات فهى بجانب انها تبيع مستلزمات الانتاج فهى تعطى دورات مجانية للشباب عن كيفية الزراعة ومتابعة المشروع حتى الانتاج ان شاء الله   واخيرا وليس اخرا سوف  ارفق الان مواضيع  هامة لمن يهمه الامر ومين عارف يمكن فى المستقبل نعمل شركة كبيرة انا وكل الشباب اللى متحمس لعيش الغراب  فى هذا المنتدى الحبيب كمان نصدر للدول العربية ولاوروبا
:yaka: 



عيش الغراب غذاء ودواء :
يستخدم عيش الغراب فى الغذاء حالياً بطرق عديدة جداً ، مثل الغلى والقلى والتحمير والطبخ والتجفيف والطحن والخبز والتعليب والتخليل. كما يمكن إستخدامه بمفرده فى الشوربة والسلاطة ، أو مزجه وخلطه مع بعض الأطعمه الأخرى . 

مثل الخضروات والبيض واللحم والسمك والمكرونه والأرز ومنتاجات الألبان والوجبات السريعة الجاهزة . 

وقد يستخدم كغذاء يومى بمفرده،فهوغذاء لذيذ الطعم ( الطبق الماسى ) وفاتح للشهية ومناسب للرجيم . 

وقيمة عيش الغراب الغذائية تكمن فى نسبة البروتين العالية وكذا محتواه من الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية والضرورية للجسم وكذا النسبة المرتفعة من فيتامين B المركب وكذا فيتامينات C-D-K وعادة لاتتأثر هذه الفيتامينات بالطبخ فى عيش الغراب لقلة مدة طهيه . 

ويعتبر عيش الغراب من الأطعمه الفاخرة ، حيث يدخل فى إعداد وتحسين الطعم لبعض الأطعمة الأخرى مثل البيتزا والسجق والكاتشب حيث يستخدم عيش الغراب الجاف كتوابل حريفة . 

مكوناته الغذائية :
الرطوبة :


تتراوح نسبة الرطوبةفى الأنواع المختلفة من عيش الغراب مابين 75 - 90 % للأنواع الطازجة وتصل فى الأنواع المجففة مابين 8 - 18 % ، ويفقد عيش الغراب 10 % من وزنه عند تخزينه لمدة ثلالثة أيام بالثلاجة على 35 م ، 25 % عند التخزين بدون ثلاجة . 

البروتين :


تتراوح نسب البروتين فى عيش الغراب الطازج 3 - 5 % وفى الجاف تصل إلى 45 % وكفاءة إمتصاص الجسم لهذا البروتين عالية جداً ، وأيضاً محتواه من الأحماض الأمينية الضرورية . 

يعتبر بروتين عيش الغراب أعلى نسبة من أى غذاء نباتى ، ولهذا يطلق على عيش الغراب ( اللحم النباتى أو اللحم المزروع ) . 

وعند مقارنة لبعض الأحماض الأمينية الأساسية والضرورية لجسم الإنسان مع نفس بروتين البيض ( وهو أغنى بروتين يقاس عليه بروتين الأغذية ) ومع تقدير منظمة الأغذية والزراعة FAO ( يقاس عليه قيمة الأغذية وهو أقل من البيض ) ويتضح الأتى من الجدول 
الدهــون :



يحتوى عيش الغراب على أقل من 10% دهن طازج ( 0.2% ) ، وجاف حوالى 2 - 3% ، وتوجد معظم الأحماض الدهنية على صورة حمض لينولينيك ، وكذا حمضى الأولييك والإرجوستيرول .

الكربوهيدرات والألياف :


يحتوى عيش الغراب على نسبة عالية من الكربوهيدرات تصل من 3 - 5% وزن رطب وقد تصل إلى 50% وزن جاف ، ومعظمها سكر مانيتول ( 13% من الوزن الجاف ) وفى مرحلة النضج الأولية يتكون سكر المشروم ( ألفا تريهالوز ) الذى يتحول بعد ذلك إلى الجلوكوز . كما يحتوى عيش الغراب على نسبة عالية من الألياف . 

الأملاح والفيتامينات :
يعتبر عيش الغراب مصدراً جيداً للفيتامينات والأملاح الهامة للجسم مثل مجموعة فيتامين B مثل الريبوثلاثين والنياسين والثيامين والبيوتين والكولين وكذلك فيتامين C ويحتوى على نسبة أقل من فيتامين A رغم احتوائه على المادة الأولية له ، وهى البيتاكاروتين ، وفيتامين D على صورة إرجوستيرول يتحول إلى فيتامين D عند تعرضه للشمس . 

كما يحتوى على حمض الفوليك أكثر من الكبدة والخميرة ، وعن الأملاح يعتبر عيش الغراب أغنى من اللحوم والضأن وجميع الخضروات فى محتواه من هذه الأملاح . 

ويحتوى على نسبة جيدة من الفوسفور والبوتاسيوم والكالسيوم والمغنسيوم والصوديوم والحديد واليود . 

القيمة الطبية والصحية
بعد معرفة القيمة الغذائيه العالية لغذاء عيش الغراب لما يحتويه من البروتين بأحماضه الأمينية الأساسية ومن محتواه الفيتامينى العالى ومن الأملاح الضرورية وحمض الفوليك ندرك مدى الأهمية الطبية لهذا الغذاء فالعقل السليم فى الجسم السليم . 

لذا يعد عيش الغراب غذاء مثالى للرجيم أو التخسيس حيث أنه من الأغذيه منخفضة الطاقة ويعتبر وجبة صحية لأنه سهل الهضم . فالعديد من الأطباء ينصحون مرضاهم بتناول وجبات منه بسبب إرتفاع قيمته الغذائيه والطبيه . كذلك لاحتوائه على نسبة من حمض الفوليك الهام للجسم والدم . حيث يوجد به كميات أكبر من وجودها فى الكبده والسبانخ والخميرة . لذا فإنه يستخدم فى علاج الأنيميا خاصة عند الأطفال . 

كذلك اثبت العالم Hucas (1949 ) احتواء عيش الغراب على مادة فعالة أوقفت نمو الأورام السرطانية فى حيوانات التجارب وامكن الآن فصل بعض المضادات الحيوية منه ، والمستخدمه فى علاج ومقاومة الميكوبكتيريا والأمراض السرطانيه . ويسمى هذا المضاد الحيوى Nebularine نيبولارين والمستخرج من فطر Agaricus nebularis وحالياً يستخدم عيش الغراب فى إنتاج 35% من الأدوية المستخدمة فى علاج الأورام . 

كما أثبتت التجارب فائدته فى علاج بعض الأمراض النفسيه لما يحتويه من نسبة عالية من مجموعة فيتامينات B المركبة كما أنه مفيد فى حالات الاكتئاب والصرع . ويحتوى كذلك على 24 انزيماً ، أهمها انزيمات الهضم مثل التربسين (يفرز من البنكرياس) والببسين . مما يجعله سهل الهضم ويساعد فى هضم الجسم للأغذيه المختلفه والمعقده . كما اثبت العالمان ( Kaneda and tohuda 1966 ) إن أى وجبه بها 5% عيش الغراب تخفض نسبة كوليسترول بلازما الدم بحوالى 24% اذا تغذى عليها عدة أسابيع كما أن هناك بعض الأنواع التى تخفض اجمالى كوليسترول الدم بنسبة تصل الى 45% بعد 3 ساعات من تناولها . 

وبالتالى فإن عيش الغراب يعمل على خفض نسبة كوليسترول الدم مما يفيد مرضى القلب ويعمل على خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع . 

ويستخدم عيش الغراب ايضا فى علاج الإنفلونزا لاحتوائه على فيتامين C وكذا يعمل على زيادة الحيوية والنشاط . 

أيضاً يستخدم عيش الغراب كمضاد للاورام Antitumour agent بسبب إفرازة لمادة Calvacin (كالفاسين) وبعض السلالات الشرقيه لعيش الغراب مثل الشيتاكى والإويسترا والاينوكى ، وتحتوى على مركبات منشطه لجهاز المناعه فى الجسم ، وتمنع تجلط الدم وتقاوم السرطانات وايضا تصلب الشرايين والروماتويد . 

ولقد ذكر العالم كينيث بجامعة ميتشجان الأمريكيه (1960) احتوائه على مادة فعاله ضد الفيروسات Anti Virus مما يقوى جهاز المناعه فى الجسم وتنشطه . 

كما أثبتت أيضاً هذه النتائج معهد أبحاث المشروم فى اليابان (1986) وبالتالى فإن عيش الغراب يمكن إستخدامه أيضاً لمرضى الإيدز ، حيث يساعد فى عدم تطور المرض ومقاومته . 

وذلك عن طريق الجلوكان الذى ينشط كرات الدم البيضاء التى تهاجم الخلايا المصابه . وثبت فعاليتها فى الحد من استشراء سرطان الثدى . وقد أجريت بعض الأبحاث والتجارب على ( 40 ) مريضاً بالإيدز لمدة أسبوعين حيث زادت المقاومة فى أكثر من ( 26 ) مريضاً . 

عيش الغراب وصحة الإنسان

نماذج لبعض الأدوية المنتجة من عيش الغراب  

يعتبر عيش الغراب من النباتات والأعشاب ذات الفائدة الطبية الكبرى فى الشرق الأقصى منذ آلاف السنين وخاصة نوع الشيتاكى وسر الكربوهيدرات المعقدة وهى البولى سكرايد ( هى مفتاح الصحة ) . 
فمنذ آلاف السنين وعيش الغراب معروف بمقاومة الكائنات الحية الضارة النامية بجوار خلاياه . 
مكونات عيش الغراب العضوية والمحضرة بطرق صيدلية تعتبر مواداً مدعمة للصحة الجيدة ولتقوية جهاز المناعة فى جسم الانسان . . مغذيات نقية مدعمة من الشيتاكى - ريشى - كورديسبس ميتلكى - بوريا - تريميلا لها فائدة صحية كبرى . 
بعض الكتب القديمة قالت إن لعيش الغراب قدرة روحانية كبرى فى العلاج وتفاصيل طبية عجيبة وواقعية حيث يستخدم عشب عيش الغراب ريشى منذ آلاف السنين للحصول على الصحة الجيدة فى الشرق الأقصى . 
لقد حدث تقدم كبير خلال الخمسين عاماً الماضية فى العلاج المستخدم من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة مثل الفطريات والخمائر وعيش الغراب . . فالبنسلين والتتراسيكلين والأوريوميسين مستخلصة من فطريات لتعالج العدوى بالعقار العجيب والأمراض التى يمكن انتقالها بطرق الاتصال ، ونرى الآن تقدماً سريعاً فى نقل الأعضاء يرجع ذلك إلى سيكلوسبورين المستخلص من الفطريات التى تتخذ عائلاً من الحشرات ، وقد وجد أن السيكلوسبورين المستخلص من الفطريات التى تتخذ عائلاً من الحشرات ، وقد وجد أن السيكلوسبورين يدعم جهاز المناعة . 
هذه الكائنات ( الدنيا ) تستخدم تجارياً فى إنتاج الخبز - البيرة - النبيذ - الجبن - الأحماض العضوية والفيتامينات ( فيتامين C ) حيث أن أقراصه تعتبر منتجاً ثانوياً أثناء مراحل النمو الفطرى . 
ويعتبر عيش الغراب غذاءاً صحياً ذا قيمة عالية حيث أنه منخفض فى السعرات الحرارية ( 30 سعر / 100 جم ) ، عالى فى البروتين النباتى والكيتين - الحديد - الزنك - الألياف - الأحماض الأمينية الضرورية - الفيتامينات - المعادن ) . 
أيضاً عيش الغراب له تاريخ طويل فى استخدامه فى العلاج التقليدى الصينى حيث أن تأثيره الأسطورى فى تحسين الصحة والحيوية وزيادته للحماية ضد التأين والاشعاع كما أنه مقاوم للبكتيريا والفيروسات . 
ويقوم اللينتينان ( الشيتاكى ) بتحفيز انتاج Thymphocytes وقاتل الخلايا وإمكانية مقاومة تأثير AST فى مضادات الفيروس . 
الشيتاكى يعمل أيضاً على خفض ضغط الدم المرتفع بواسطة حمض اليوريك وفيتامينات A,E,D والشيتاكى أيضاً غنى بمحتواه من مضادات الأكسدة والسلينيوم . 
ولقد أثبتت الدراسات العلمية المتقدمة فى الجامعات والمراكز البحثية الطبية العالمية عن التأثيرات الطبية لعيش الغراب على صحة الانسان ومن القراءات والمراجع كمثال ( ريشى ) Reishi يدعى بمحفز المناعة حيث يمكنه زيادة انتاج الانتركولين حيث يمكننا القول بأن مستخلص الريشى يمنع ويثبط نمو الأورام وأيضاً مسكن ومضاد للالتهابات - ومضاد للأكسدة ومضاد للفيروسات من خلال تحفيز انتاج الانتروفيرون ، تخفيض وتقليل ضغط الدم ومقوٍ لأوعية القلب حيث يعمل على خفض كوليسترول الدم . 
كما يعتبر أيضاً طارداً للبلغم ومضاداً للكحة وكذا الالتهاب الكبدى وازالة السموم من القابلية المنتظمة للدم من خلال زيادة الحيوية ، وأيضاً يساعد قوة الجسم الذاتية فى محاربة المرض بواسطة فسيولوجية وقف النزيف وزيادة المقاومة الطبيعية للأمراض من حيث تحسين خواص جهاز المناعة ، ويعتبر هذا أحد الاسباب التى من أجلها يستخدم حالياً adjuncts فى الصين واليابان بطرق جذابة . . الضغط المرتفع ، المستوى المنخفض للكوليسترول - زيادة Libido وتنظيم انتاج الانتروفيرون الذى يعتبر ذا تأثير مقاوم للفيروسات وعاملاً مضاداً للالتهاب الكبدى فى بعض الحالات . 
هناك أيضاً Cordyceps حيث يقوى مقاومة الجسم لأمراض الشيخوخة ويقوى قابلية جهاز المناعة لمحاربة العدوى البكتيرية والفيروسية . 
الدراسات الطبية الحديثة اثبتت تأثير Cordyceps على تحسين وتقليل الكوليسترول العالى فى الإنسان - وفقر الدم (poor libido ) وتحسين أمراض الجهاز التنفسى والرئتين رالفشل الكلوى المزمن . . كما تعمل على انبساط العضلات مما يحسن حالة السعال المزمن والتنفس حالةBronchial fuciformis . 
ويعمل على تحسين جهاز المناعة ومقاوم للأورام وتخفيض مستوى الكوليسترول فى الدم - أيضاً مضاد لتليف الكبد ومضاد للالتهابات ويقلل من تأثير أمراض الشيخوخة معظم هذه المركبات المستخرجة من الشيتاكى وريشى والكورديسيس وأخرى من الأنواع ( HDP ) - ( هيميسيليلوز - بولى سكرايد والنشا المعقدة) . 
بعض أنواع عيش الغراب الطبية
الشيتاكى : Shiitake 

الشيتاكى   
أقدم الفطريات الطبية للإنسان القديم فى الصين ، بدأ الغرب فى غزوه - كبسولات - أقراص - مرهم - مستخلصات - الأورام - الكوليسترول - الأمراض الجلدية - التهابات وتليف الكبد . 

عيش الغراب المعالج الشافى - خذ من الشيتاكى ليشفاكى . . . يستخدم الشيتاكى فى اليابان من قرون عديدة لعلاج جميع الأمراض . . فقديماً اعتقد اليابانيون أن الشيتاكى يعود بالحيوية والنشاط وضد الشيخوخة ويبنى ويزيد من نظام المناعة حديثاً إكتشف مضاد للأورام ( Lentinan) ينشط Killer Helper Tcellc...أيضاً يخفض نسبة الكوليسترول وضغط الدم . 

الفلولفاريبلا : 


لحم أبيض - قبعة عريضة - شرق آسيا وحرارة مرتفعة يقوى المناعة وكثير من الأمراض - الانفلونزا ( Vit.C ) . 

أذن الشجرة Auricularia auricula 


شرق آسيا فقط - قليل فى الغذاء - كله طبى - الحيوية - القولون - أمراض المعدة . 

اللحية البيضاء Hericium erinaceus 


غذاء شهى - قيمة طبية عالية - الأورام - المعدة - النفسية . 

فطــر العســل


برى - غذاء عال - نسبة بروتين عالية - الصرع - الضغط المرتفع - الجلدية . 

Flammulina velutipes 


يستخلص منه دواء يقلل الكوليسترول فى الدم . 

Puffball ) Lycoperdaceae )


يستعمل كقابض حيث يجعل أنسجة الجسم وبذلك يخف الإفرازات أو النزف وعقار مضاد للالتهابات والحساسية والتهاب الحنجرة واللوزتين . 

ريشى Reishi 


عشب قديم لعلاج حديث - عشب للروحانيات القوية والمعجزة الطبية . 

يعرف أكثر من 220 صنفاً من الفطريات لها تأثير طبى عال ولكن الغالبية منها لم يستفاد منها حتى الآن وقد أحضرنا معنا محضراً شبيهاً للشاى مصنوع من فطر Ganoderma ويسمى Tianzhiصs cordycps Ganoderma Tea وهو مفيد كشراب يومى يحتوى على العديد من الأحماض الأمينية والبولى سكرايد وبذلك يكون مفيد صحياً كما أحضرنا منتجاً فى صورة شراب يسمى Hou zhiling Liquid وهو مستخلص من Ganoderma فعلاوة على احتوائه على الأحماض الأمينية والبولى سكرايد والفيتامينات وبعض العناصر النادرة فهو يقوم بمنع نمو الخلايا السرطانية ويقلل الدهون فى الدم . 

يحتوى ريشى ( عيش الغراب ) كالسيوم - حديد - فوسفور بالإضافة إلى فيتامين D, C, B التى تشتمل على حمض البانتوثينيك المهم جداً فى عمل الاعصاب والغدد المفرزة للأنسولين . . مستخلص الشيتاكى ( لينتينان ) يعتبر أكسير الحياة منذآلاف السنين ومصرح به كعلاج مضاد للأورام من اتحاد الصحة اليابانى حيث يظهر تأثيراً واضحاً على سرطان الحوض bowel cancer ، سرطان الكبد Liver cancer ، والمعدة Stomach ، والرحم Ovarian ، والرئة Lung . 

المواد الفعالة فى عيش الغراب
أميللارا Amillara 


سكر مستخلص يستخدم كمضاد للأورام حيث أنه ينظم انتاج الخلايا اللمفاوية على شكل T والخلايا الطبيعية حيث أنها مهمة فى السيطرة على السرطان والعدوى . 

اريتادينين Eritadenine 


يعمل هذا المركب على خفض نسبة الكوليسترول فى جسم الانسان حيث أثيتت التجارب أن نسبة الخفض تصل إلى 10% بعد تناول الشيتاكى مباشرة . 

إنترفورم Interferom 


مركبات كيميائية تحسن من مناعة الخلايا للعدوى الفيروسية وتوجد فى الشيتاكى . 

أرجوستيرول Ergosterol 


ستيرول نباتى مكون فيتامين D . 

مضادات أكسدة Anti-oxidants 


يوريك آسيد مضاد للأكسدة يوجد فى الحمض النووى ( نيو كليك ) فى الشيتاكى وهذا مهم جداً فى منع الأورام وأمراض الشريان التاجى . 

أحماض أمينية Amino acids 


أعلاها تركيزاً فى الشيتاكى هو الجلوتامين . . تركيز الجلوتامين فى العضلات والأنسجة يقل إلى 50% بعد العمليات ويجب إحلاله . . الأرجنين ينظم انتاج الخلايا اللمفاوية ويمنع فقد النتروجين بعد العمليات Trauma or surgey هذا بخلاف حمض الجليسين ، سيرين ، ميثيونين ، سييتئين . 

زنـك Zinc 


ينظم ويحسن مستوى التستوستريون فى بلازما الدم . 

إنزيمات Enzymes 
على الأقل 50 إنزيم تشمل ليبيز - سليولوز والإنزيمات الهاضمة مثل الببسين - التريبسين - والإسباراجينيز . 

شيتين Chitin 
يكون 80% من الألياف ويقلل من نسبة الكوليسترول فى الدم . 

ولقد اتجه الكثير ممن يستخدمون عيش الغراب فى طعامهم إلى اعتبار عيش الغراب الجاف المطحون أحد التوابل المفيدة ذات القيمة الغذائية العالية حيث يزيد الطعام نكهة وأيضاً يزيد محتواه البروتينى .


----------



## الفريد فرج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*يا شباب هل من منتجين؟؟؟؟*

بعض المواقع العربية:

http://portal.paaf.gov.kw/paaf/ershad/c180.jsp
http://www.kenanaonline.com/page/8114
http://forum.amrkhaled.net/showthread.php?t=9322
http://www.sonna3ma.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3952


بعض المواقع  الاجنبية:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oyster_mushroom
http://www.themushroomco.com/
http://www.themushroomco.com/business.php
http://www.themushroomco.com/business.php:yaka:


----------



## الفريد فرج (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اى من يهمه الامر*

ان اراد احد ان يسال اى شىء بخصوص عيش الغراب يتفضل وانا سوف اشرح له بالتفصيل الممل من طقطق الى السلام لكم ......................................اخوكم فى المسيح الفريد

وكمان ده الايميل بتاعى للى عايز يكلمنى على الياهو ماسنجر:
zorba9090@yahoo.com


----------

